# Deicer bucket or ?



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Well it getting that time of the year.
when the water is freezing. So I stopped by
the local feed store and looked at what he had.
A floating deicer ($39.95) or a bucket ($58.00) you plug in.
Alot more expensive than I thought they would
be.

what I have set up is a cooler without the lid.
Probably holds about 5 gals of water. 

So I thought I would ask here what others use,
recommend, and where is a good place to order
it?
Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We have a regular stock tank for water and just drop i a bottom heater similar to this one. http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... CoQ8wIwAA#


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

We have a bucket. I think we got it on the internet for a little less than that. We haul warm water for them, usually only at night, but sometimes in the morning. Their heated bucket is like a backup system, since they drink 2 or 3 gallons of the warm water we haul, and generally wait for the next round before drinking again. I find it easier to clean, since I just dump it out into another bucket without removing it from the shelter or having to unplug it. Then I wipe it out, rinse and refill. Amy also got some outdoor cord plug covers since we run an extension cord from the house. It works well for us with only the 3 goats.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I have this one...
http://www.enasco.com/product/C02552N
with this cage to keep it from melting my rubbermaid trough if the water gets low...
http://www.enasco.com/product/C15384N

I also have this one...my favorite...
http://www.enasco.com/product/C12700N

I also have 2 and 5 gallon heated buckets which I find a pain to empty and clean because the cord comes out the bottom of the bucket and runs through the fence to keep the cord away from the goats.
http://www.amazon.com/Allied-Precis...R4CU/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1288329745&sr=8-9
http://www.amazon.com/Quart-Heated-...5HUQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1288329745&sr=8-7

All I purchased at our local ranch stores.

All work great to keep water ice free.


----------

